# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Giant Fathom

## mroaac

Mitä olette tästä mieltä?
Myyjä tämän mulle suositteli, pääsen koeajaan varmaan ensi viikon puolella.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/fathom-29-2-2021

Giant itselle on melko uusi nimenä, miten tämän hintaluokan Giant esim. vertaa Konaan ja muihin?

----------

